# My new cars immobiliser



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

Alright fellas,

I just bought a rover 214 SI, and want to insure it, anyone know the difference between Thathcham 1 and 2, and standard fit catergory 1,2 and 3 immobilisers.

not sure which group mine falls in, its got a remote fob on my key bunch which you press before you turn it on.


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

Just realised this is probably better off in the automotive forum, feel free to move it moderators.


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

Have a look here.
http://www.mmsa.org.uk/guides/car_security/alarms_thatcham_ratings.html


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Thatcham 1 is what you want, it gives the greatest discount with insurers as long as it\you meet(s) their criteria, but you may want to look into getting quotes so you can see what sort of savings your looking at, it may not be as much as it would be worth compared to the cost of the unit, but thatcham 1 and tracker are about the best discounts you can get insurance wise.


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

Ok, thanks for info guys, ill do a bit of reading.


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

Well after sieving through tonnes of quotes the best I found was £1550, not too bad i suppose seeming as its a 1.4


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

And thats with the discount for having a thatcham 1 installed ? :scared: :Wow1: I'm hacked off if it goes over £300 for mine, certainly glad I'm not a young driver anymore, I probably couldn't afford it at those prices, in fact at that sort of age the dearest car I had was about £100 if I recall, and not much more for the insurance.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Wow, I pay £320 in UK, fully comp for a 4.0l (non-trader scheme).

I bought a '00 1.9GTTDI Golf for an old friend when I came here, and it only cost me £182 for fully comprehensive insurance and with him listed as second driver, it rose to £563 combined.


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

Yeah this is my first car though, and im under 24. Thing is £1550 was the cheapest, and most companies wanted £2300 or there around..........its bloody highway robbery.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Can't you get it second driver fully comprehensive with an elder with a good history?

It'll be cheaper.


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

Kalim said:


> Can't you get it second driver fully comprehensive with an elder with a good history?
> 
> It'll be cheaper.


Already paid for my year policy now. Wish id thought of this though. My mate told me I should do it when we were out yesterday, it just didnt occur to me.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

You can cancel it and will get the full refund. 14 days from when you first get your documents IIRC. You can also change the policy, just through a phone call :wink:


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

Kalim said:


> You can cancel it and will get the full refund. 14 days from when you first get your documents IIRC. You can also change the policy, just through a phone call :wink:


Really, i thought once id admitted to my policy, thats it, i cant break the contract, i may do that now, as I got offered a quote of £1100 for me anyway, and also try the named drived thing. Wont surprise me if they try to drop the quote price and keep me though, they are all like leeches.....Thanks for info anyway buddy.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Ask your insurer what the time period is if you change your mind or want to change policy, just to be sure. Its usually 14 days to cancel, POM. :wink:

Within that time, you can do as you wish. Why pay more!! :grin:


----------

